
Modernist Covers of 1930s Fortune Magazine (2016) - benbreen
https://slate.com/human-interest/2016/01/beautiful-covers-from-fortune-magazine-in-the-1930s.html
======
IC4RUS
Reminds me of these science and tech ads:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/bustbright/albums/721576129433...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/bustbright/albums/72157612943324998)

Wish there were more ads like this today - they're much more visually
impressive than the ones I see today

~~~
alkylketone
The massive belief in the curative power of science for all ills is what I
find so alluring in the early 20th century posters. They're engaging to me
because there's an inherent optimism in many of them!

~~~
zamfi
There was reason to be optimistic!

------
deeg
"One dollar a copy"...that must have been a lot of money in the depth of the
Depression.

~~~
tony
> $1 in 1938 → $18.24 in 2019

[https://www.in2013dollars.com/us/inflation/1938?amount=1](https://www.in2013dollars.com/us/inflation/1938?amount=1)

> "Despite the Depression, and a cover price of $1 in an era when the Sunday
> New York Times cost five cents, Fortune was an immediate success. It debuted
> in February 1930 with 30,000 subscribers and by 1937 it had a circulation of
> 460,000, with annual profits of half a million dollars..." source:
> [https://www.peterharrington.co.uk/blog/fortune/](https://www.peterharrington.co.uk/blog/fortune/)

Today a copy costs $5.99, or $29.98 a year (source:
[https://www.magazine.store/fortune/](https://www.magazine.store/fortune/))

------
ggm
They certainly got that in the future, our lives are dominated by machines,
not nature. And the keyboard is not only on point, There are groups dedicated
to re-creating that exact look and feel.

------
hellofunk
These are very very beautiful, real framable art, I must say I really long for
that kind of a time.

------
disillusioned
Hmm, I wish they had some sample articles from inside these issues.

------
garmaine
Modernist design is too tied to fascism to be nostalgic for me.

~~~
lyjackal
Nazi aesthetics were not really modernist.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_of_the_Third_Reich](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_of_the_Third_Reich)

A lot of hearkening back to "better more pure times"

~~~
garmaine
I didn’t say Nazi. Modernism is an art movement that came into being alongside
Italian fascism:
[https://muse.jhu.edu/article/263882](https://muse.jhu.edu/article/263882)

